# Waterfowl Choke tubes



## goosebuster11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Does any one use a Foiles Straight Heat choke? I have read mixed reviews on this and am trying to decide what kind of choke I want to get. Right now its a toss up between the Straight Heat, Pattern Master, and a Kicks High Flyer. Anyone have any advice or input?


----------

